

Ask HN: cheap SSL Certificate with similarly cost effective renewals - devb0x

Who are you using for SSL?<p>Not for processing cards, but for standard ssl security during form / signup type processes.<p>I see a provider offering $8 ssl but will I get a hefty price on renewal?
======
lazyjones
We buy our certificates from Bulkregister, $12.95/yr for single host (GeoTrust
RapidSSL) and $89/yr for wildcard (Comodo Essential Wildcard). We paid for the
maximum possible duration (4 and 5 years) and do not worry too much about
renewals, we can always switch after that time if we see a better offer...
StartSSL is free but limited to 1 year validity and too much
paperwork/legalese for my taste.

------
rabidonrails
I just bought two wildcards from sslmatic.com (I was pretty happy with their
prices). Only downside is that you need to pay with paypal.

